# TV-OJ Simpson Murder Trial/Case on FX



## WhatInThe (Feb 12, 2016)

Most of heard by now FX has made a 10 episode series on the OJ Simpson Trial/Nicole Brown murders. Based on a book by CNN legal analyst Jeffery Toobin.

http://mashable.com/2016/01/16/the-people-oj-simpson-american-crime-story/#2Ti0bnPJ9qqf

I will say one can go any where they want with the series wether it's the case, the writing, the actors/acting  or actor selection etc.

 The first episode even though I remember following it day by day was pretty captivating because they seem to have showed things came out in testimony. I really had to urge  NOT to watch but channel surfed and it grabbed me. Although the actual pictures of the bodies of Brown and Goldman have been available for a while I think this is one of the first times they showed how they were found other than a recreation for a documentary. Shows then detective Mark Furman & others literally following the trail(of blood) into the first Bronco and OJ's residence/guest house. 

Also some interesting things shown like Johnny Cochran's wardrobe closest with more suits and space that some apartments. I noticed John Travolta produced at least one of the episodes. The series does show the extravagant life style of lawyers Robert Shapiro and Johnny Cochran. OJ's friend and lawyer Robert Kardashian comes off as buddy yet depressed.-Also a few gratuitous lines about the Kardashian kid's at Nicole's funeral. Series also shows the awe the police and DA's office had for OJ and celebrity.

TV's first reality show is now another show.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 12, 2016)

OJ is currently in jail for his criminal acts in Nevada....he may have gotten away with murder, but hopefully he will be locked up until he is little more than an old shell of his former self.  The millions he made, during his football days, probably all flowed to his Shifty Lawyers, and he will have little to show for his life other than his lawless actions.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 13, 2016)

I remember watcing it ,I was hooked. I also remember the disapointment of the verdict.I don't underrstand the reason for this.

Is it worth it?


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 13, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I remember watcing it ,I was hooked. I also remember the disapointment of the verdict.I don't underrstand the reason for this.
> 
> Is it worth it?



No one will ever know (unless the jurors disclose it) what exactly went on in that jury room and what they did or did not rely upon in making their decision.  My personal opinion is that the spectacular error of the prosecution with the glove probably had a big impact on them, as well as the hoo-hah about Mark Fuhrman.  I also think that the average juror, even very educated ones, has a hard time understanding jury instructions, which are often convoluted and confusing, as are the concepts of "burden of proof" and "reasonable doubt."

Simpson also had very sharp legal representation, Robert Shapiro, Alan Dershowitz, and Johnnie Cochran, and I also do not think the jury related very well to Marcia Clark, the lead prosecutor.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 13, 2016)

Sad and/or amusing...I read that there were people posting on Twitter that didn't realize it was a real case. The dumbing down of our culture...you can work 10,000 electronic devices and don't have an understanding of even recent history.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 13, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> sad and/or amusing...*i read that there were people posting on twitter that didn't realize it was a real case*. The dumbing down of our culture...you can work 10,000 electronic devices and don't have an understanding of even recent history.



gtfooh!  mg:


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 13, 2016)

I guess we're now walking history books,eh?


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 4, 2016)

Reports that a knife was found buried on the Simpson Estate grounds by a contractor when it was being razed. Given to police but was held as a souvenir, another cop found out and had it turned in. I forget wether it made the news but a knife in an envelope was also turned in anonymously around the time of preliminary hearing

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/...erty-being-tested-by-lapd-20160304-story.html

Developing.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 4, 2016)

Interesting.


----------



## oldman (Mar 5, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> Most of heard by now FX has made a 10 episode series on the OJ Simpson Trial/Nicole Brown murders. Based on a book by CNN legal analyst Jeffery Toobin.
> 
> http://mashable.com/2016/01/16/the-people-oj-simpson-american-crime-story/#2Ti0bnPJ9qqf
> 
> ...




Life in Hollywood is much different than everyday life in any other place in America. The residents of Hollywood, Bel Air, Malibu, Beverly Hills, Huntingon Beach, Long Beach, etc., all live by the motto, "perception is reality." If the person dresses like a millionaire, he probably is. Having a Rolls Royce and a Mercedes Benz in the garage helps to support the idea that people are rich. Being ostentatious is also a way of life. 

When I worked for United as a pilot, I once had Pat Boone on-board. Before we took off, I had a few minutes to speak with him. He seemed to be in a tizzy that day and I asked him if everything was OK. He answered by saying, "Yes, but I just got off the phone with my wife and she was complaining about Dennis Rodman throwing his dog's crap over my fence *AGAIN*."


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 8, 2016)

Well it's over. No surprise ending here. Some insight and stuff I had forgotten about since a lot information behind the scenes came out in drips and drabs. The best episode of the series I thought was about the jury/revolt.

I see why OJ didn't like the portrayal of Cochran although I thought the actors performance/portrayal was excellent-he picked a character/mode and stuck with it through the entire series. I thought all the actors did a good job.

To this day the only realistic possibility(not proven) of planted evidence was a bloody sock in OJ's house. Most accusations or stories Fuhrman told were found to be unproven which does not excuse his prejudice, arrogance, lying and/or fabrications-Had to laugh in the series when OJ's lawyers found out about the tapes in a meeting and they questioned/snickered how a does someone teach screenplay writing when they never got one of their own produced or sold.

 Also there was a scene in which Marcia Clarke and Christopher Darden went to a bar and she debunked most frame up conspiracy theories with shot glasses on the bar(timeline problems). I thought the actor who played Ito has been under acknowledged throughout the series and Ito's wife quite frankly should've been charged with perjury or lying on court documents saying she didn't know Fuhrman.

As during the trial I thought the prosecutors were simply over matched and were not used to having a defendant who could fight charges and accusations unabated. They failed to raise their game. Rookies vs seasoned veterans with extensive resources.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 8, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> Well it's over. No surprise ending here. Some insight and stuff I had forgotten about since a lot information behind the scenes came out in drips and drabs. The best episode of the series I thought was about the jury/revolt.
> 
> I see why OJ didn't like the portrayal of Cochran although I thought the actors performance/portrayal was excellent-he picked a character/mode and stuck with it through the entire series. I thought all the actors did a good job.
> 
> ...



I have not watched it,I don't understand the reason for it.
It rehashed painful memories for the families.

I do agree that the problem was Rookies vs.veterans comment.


----------



## mattc (Apr 8, 2016)

I agree and would not be at all interested in seeing the television program.He got away with murder but his weird personality still put him behind bars.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 8, 2016)

mattc said:


> I agree and would not be at all interested in seeing the television program.He got away with murder but his weird personality still put him behind bars.



I think he is a cocky bas'ard who thought that he could get away with anything after the trial.

I remember watching it day in day out and was so angry at the procecutors.
The whole thing had become a circus and 2 people were dead.


----------



## chic (Apr 9, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I think he is a cocky bas'ard who thought that he could get away with anything after the trial.
> 
> I remember watching it day in day out and was so angry at the procecutors.
> The whole thing had become a circus and 2 people were dead.



Ultimately I agree, but the defense deflected attention from the facts which were incriminating to create a racial discrimination situation and they did it so successfully they won in the end. It really doesn't matter since O.J. is in prison now anyway.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 9, 2016)

chic said:


> Ultimately I agree, but the defense deflected attention from the facts which were incriminating to create a racial discrimination situation and they did it so successfully they won in the end. It really doesn't matter since O.J. is in prison now anyway.



Yes,I know it doesn't matter,he is in jail,that's why I don't even understand why make this series.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 9, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Yes,I know it doesn't matter,he is in jail,that's why I don't even understand why make this series.



O.J. becomes eligible for parole sometime in 2017.  If he is released into the general population, I doubt he will become a Model Citizen.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 9, 2016)

chic said:


> Ultimately I agree, but the defense deflected attention from the facts which were incriminating to create a racial discrimination situation and they did it so successfully they won in the end. It really doesn't matter since O.J. is in prison now anyway.



The defense played all sorts of games with the law and truth no doubt. They distracted by inciting. Throw in some sloppy police work and weak prosecutors not guilty was almost a guarantee.

But if one believes in the system or real justice OJ should not have been in a Nevada jail as long as he has. I think the average sentence and time served for the crime he committed is 3-12 years tops. OJ is going to wind up doing 7 years on a 30 year sentence. He got a harsher sentence due to biased sentencing. That is not justice doing extra time in a different jurisdiction for a crime that had nothing to do with a crime he was found not guilty.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 9, 2016)

Meh, crime drama doesn't do it for me anymore. My son was telling me how interesting " Making a Murderer" was. I'll read a case in a book once or twice and I'm good.


----------

